# red cryptocorynes



## undertaker (Feb 24, 2007)

has anybody come across red cryptocorynes?
not brown but almost scarlet red specially under bright light.
will try to get pictures and post
feedbacks would be appreciated


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

c. wendtii 'green gecko' and 'florida sunset' both get very red under bright lighting.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Maybe c. wendtii 'Tropica' or c. undulata red?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Tropica/bronze will get brownish red. Not really red red though.


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

c walkeri legroi is pretty intense as well. It can get bright orange under strong lighting.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

My Nurii has some very nice red veins in my low tech crypt tank. I'm not sure if brighter lighting brings out red in crypts. When I had my rosernvig (sp?) in my high tech tank it looked ugly mottled green then after a bit of research I found that it displays best in lower light set ups so I put it in a breeding tank I have set up for come barbatus. Low and behold a few weeks later the old leaves started looking good and the new leaves had almost fluorescent pink veins that I was looking for. Not sure if it's just that sp but something to think about/look into.


----------

